# new goblet



## The OilMan (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is a new goblet I turned out of mesquite. I'd like to hear anyone's thoughts on a food grade finish for it.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That is nice! I would just use mineral oil on it. You can use different finishes on it (poly coat, urathane, varnish, ect) and as long as they have dried good they would be ok. Even my supershine would be ok as long as you let it set up and dry real good before use.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice!! Good job getting the solid color on the stem with the contrasting colors up top.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I made a set of 8 goblets last year and used laquer, but as Bobby states, most any finish works and is good safe as long as it has dried fully.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

NO EXPERIENCE AT ALL..but, for what it's worth..reading that Bobby is right on. Mineral oil for the inside at least if you're gonna USE the goblet. Outside could prolly use poly or any other finish for good looks and shine.... Don't use vegetable oils inside..they will eventually turn rancid on wood..goblets or cutting boards, etc...

Fantastic looking piece of work,incidentally....jim


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

wow-i didn't know ole mesquite looked like that on the inside, i thought it was whiteish - not that purple/pink/rose color. will it stay that color? really pretty - need some tiny roses inside......yeah, i know it's a goblet, not a vase....

ladyfish


----------



## The OilMan (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments, I am a little slow getting back, we are really busy this time of the year. I love mesquite, it is my favoriete wood to turn, yes, it will remain the dark delicious color and the swirls and twists in the grain just add to the beauty of it, this particular piece is a small trunk less than 6 inches in diameter, it had a fork in it, I cut it right at the fork, that gave me some really nice swirls.

We are leaving the Wednesday after Memorial Day for our summer place in Colorado, I would invite all of you up, but I realize with all your woodworking
and devotion to duty, and besides you probably don't want to waste your time
fly fishing or hiking in the national forest, and I heartily commend you one and all for your deligence. But if you do get some spare time, you will be most welcome.
Our place lies up the Old Ute Trail,( Chaffee Co. 175) 16 miles NE of Salida, we live at about 9400 ft elevation, I am enclosing a picture of our Zen spot,
about 3 miles from us, it is a closely guarded secret fishing creek, known as
Badger Creek. 14 miles below this spot the Badger empties in to the Arkansas river. 
Thanks again for your help.
P.S. we are reachable all summer by e-mail, we take our Hughes-Net dish with us, to stay in touch with as phones don't work up there


----------



## Ahill (Aug 3, 2007)

beatiful place


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

WOW!!! Good luck and have fun for all of us.


----------

